# How much longer? 8/18-triplets, one stillborn.



## started*with*chickens (Jul 10, 2013)

I hate not knowing...It's driving me crazy!   If I remember correctly she had triplets her FF back in November (it could have actually been December).  She was never separated from the buck.  I've been telling my husband for about a month that she's pregnant, he said she's just getting fat...well, he FINALLY admitted she looks bred to him!   She is developing an udder so I don't think he could deny it any longer!   We both think we've finally felt some movement (we placed our hands underneath her, right in front of her udder). No noticeable discharge or mucus.  We bought them early April and she never seemed interested in him (no signs of heat that we've ever noticed).  

Just for fun, any guesses on when we should be expecting little ones and how many?  We sold our buck a few weeks ago so worst case scenario we still have 4 months (hahaha I know we don't!)  I'm hoping we don't have to long to wait...so my guess is around the 17th and twins...

The first picture is from the end of April after we'd had her for about 3 weeks.


----------



## cindyg (Jul 10, 2013)

She sure looks pregnant, but no idea how far.  I do know that they breed back almost immediately after kidding if in with the buck, my girls just kidded this week and they must have been bred within 10 days of their last time.  This time, buck is going to live in his own house before I let them out of their kidding stall!


----------



## started*with*chickens (Jul 10, 2013)

I wasn't sure how fast they would breed back.  We sold our male as soon as I started to really think she was pregnant so she wouldn't be bred back to soon again (we really don't have anywhere to have kept him away).  I wish I had paid more attention to when she kidded the first time when we bought her!  If she was bred as late as mid-February that would put her due the middle of July...if we did indeed feel movement then from what I've read from others experiences she's at least around 4 months?  Then we still might have another month?   I wish my husband would have agreed to an ultrasound when I thought she was and he thought she wasn't, we might have been able to get an idea of development.  Now he won't agree to it because we are at the 'wait and see' stage...he's a WAY more patient person than I am!


----------



## started*with*chickens (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, no baby/babies yet.  I think we still have awhile, though I can't imagine what she will look like if she gets much bigger!  I'm hoping now that she kids before August 1st.  She looks like she's having swelling in her legs and even though she doesn't seem miserable yet, she isn't comfortable.  She does a lot of laying.  Hopefully the next update will be with pictures of kids!


----------



## sevlep1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in the same boat with you! I will def follow your post  I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## started*with*chickens (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been getting disappointed when going out to look at her because there hasn't been any change.  After looking at these pictures again I will admit that I'm wrong!  Her udder is larger and heavier but she doesn't seem to be anywhere near as large as photos of other does that are close.  Her belly isn't a lot bigger than the picture but it's lower.  Still no discharge.  There's a lot of laying around, going over to the hay and laying down to eat even.  No personality difference and pretty good bumps and movements just about anywhere you feel.  Not knowing if it could be 'today' or 2 months from now is so frustrating!  I told my husband we need to plan a vacation so she will do something!    Plus my husband believes our 2 mini-heifers that are out with her will let us know something is going on, so every time one of them moo's twice someone is going outside to check on Momma Goat.  Yesterday our neighbor's cows were in an area they never go to (closer to our cows) so of course they were talking back and forth ALL DAY...lol


----------



## sevlep1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in the same boat  so dont feel bad. I don't know my does date because she was bred before she came here. I was told not to go on the size of the udder cause all does are different. My doe started her nonsense on the 14th or so. She had mucus,yawing,stretching, pawing,doing lip curls , grinding teeth, pushing on the post etc... she did this off and on for a while. Now she has no mucus and everything has stopped  I learned to check ligaments and they are soft but no where near ready. I am so frustrated! It has been a roller coaster ride. Everyone has a doe that is different from what I have learned. Some have tiny udders and kid, some udders get tight then kid, some have mucus, some don't, it's crazy! My doe Niya was estimated to be 3 months and that was 2 months ago. It will drive you mad. I wish had better answers for you but I am just as confused as you are. They say a does tail will look floppy when her ligaments are gone and she is ready to kid. I will let you know if mine kids and I will tell you what she does but at the rate we are going yours will probably kid first lol. Please keep the updates coming. I love reading peoples progress


----------



## rinksgi (Jul 27, 2013)

I have one due 8/6. Last time she kidded without any signs at all. Here is Daisy about a week ago.


----------



## started*with*chickens (Jul 30, 2013)

Still nothing...nothing...nothing...NOTHING!!!  She looks about as big as Rinksgi's Daisy.  She was looking 'miserable' and had a 'help me please!' look about her for awhile now and all of the sudden she's all spunky, bright eyed and bushy tailed.  Trotting to be the first to eat, singing along the way.  It was 101* here today and from the looks of her it might as well have been 75*...I keep looking at her and saying I need to take pictures but then I keep hoping if I don't she'll kid and then I can 'regret' not taking them...NOT working!!!  What I thought was her udder getting larger appears to be more of a 'belly is getting lower and udder is getting lower with it' craziness.  Ok, it is larger but not as large as it looks if that makes any sense?!  We even went to the circus, bought tickets the DAY BEFORE and NOTHING...Then we went and visited family for a day...nothing.  We got a new puppy and have been wrapped up in taking care of him and not really obsessing about her...nothing.  *sigh*

At this rate I would LOVE for any doe to kid so I know for sure they don't stay pregnant forever!!!


----------



## SDA92 (Jul 31, 2013)

With my girls they start developing a udder about a month before they kid but they can develop an udder from 6 to 8 weeks before. Have you checked her ligaments?


----------



## started*with*chickens (Jul 31, 2013)

I've felt her ligaments but I'm not sure if I'm 'checking' them right...lol  I broke down and took pictures today.  

















She seems to have 'slimmed down' a little from a couple of days ago but no other real change.  She's going to be pregnant FOREVER!


----------



## SDA92 (Aug 1, 2013)

This facebook group is awesome about giving advice really quick. I have learned a lot from them. This file from the group is really good and explains how to check their ligaments. https://www.facebook.com/groups/goatwisdom/doc/447713248622279/

How long has it been since she started developing an udder? Going by what my girls look like when they are close I would say she still has a few more weeks to go. If it would let me I would show you some pictures of one of my girls that has about 10 weeks to go and I already feel sorry for her she is HUGE.


----------



## SDA92 (Aug 1, 2013)

Also this is a really good site. Lots of information.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## sevlep1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Her bag looks bigger 
I hope it's soon for you!!!


----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, she's still pregnant but she didn't seem interested in doing much today...it could be our 100+ temps...and she didn't really want to eat feed tonight but she did go over to the hay...Our new Great Dane puppy is taking up soooo much of my time/energy and then my 13 year old son broke out in hives a few nights ago and has been having a few scary flare ups (he has no allergies that we know of) so I haven't been watching her and thinking about her as much, I'm surprised she didn't surprise me and kid! lol  

I hope everyone is having better luck than I am with this kidding thing!


----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 7, 2013)

She was acting 'different' yesterday, following us around at normal feeding time but not eating.  This morning she was laying weird and didn't really respond when I went outside.  Scared me to death, but she was fine.  Didn't seem interested in eating really still.  Well, I went out and check on her and she did this weird 'zoning out' thing I've heard about and stood still for a good solid minute with her back arched almost downwards.  I'm not sure if it's just wishful thinking or doe code or what!  I think her girly parts look a little 'open' to me but I could be crazy...at this point I'm probably crazy!  It's suppose to be at least 102* here today, luckily we have a nice shaded yard.  Plus her stomach looks 'weird' today.  Her udder is large but it doesn't hang down like other goats I've seen pictures of.  Who knows, we might still have another month...lol


----------



## sevlep1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awwww she's getting bigger. I wish I knew more but alas I am a noob lol . I'm crossing my fingers for you!!  
How exciting and nerve wracking!  My doe doesn't even have that nice of a bag. I would assume she will go soon but my judgment isnt the best considering I thought mine was going to kid 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 7, 2013)

No real change plus she was all about dinner tonight, I guess she was just 'kidding'...I can't believe I just used that...I swear she hates me!  lol    My husband is LOVING this btw...I'm one of those people who's not wrong very often (not tooting my own horn, just saying if I don't KNOW something for sure, I keep my mouth shut! lol) and my first guesses of July 15th and then August 1st are going to be held against me forever.  Now if she doesn't kid by morning I will never live down my excitement from today!  

She had triplets the first time and we're all playing it safe by saying 'it's probably twins' but just between all of us, I'm crossing my fingers for triplets...I swear you can feel babies move when you touch her ears she's so full of babies !  I just want 1 girl but I'm not even going to pretend to guess sexes.  Watch, it will be a single boy...then we will KNOW she hates me!!! lol


----------



## sevlep1 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 13, 2013)

So...I've decided to charge my camera battery.  I'm starting to thing being 'unprepared' isn't what she wants, she's waiting for me to be over prepared!  

Her tail looks floppy and jiggles when she walks, her back end is swollen, her sides are sunken in, when she gets up from sitting there's wet spots on the ground (maybe teats leaking?) and there's some mucus on her back end but never anything long and stringy like I've seen pictures of.  This all started over 24hrs ago and nothing else has really changed.  She's started laying in the pen area which is unusual but not exactly crazy.  I'm not sure how big her babies are suppose to be but she's so big I feel horrible for her!  Her hips look like they are turned out a little and her waddling around is cute to watch but I still feel bad!  We were lassoing the cows earlier to bathe them (my husband is hoping a clean heifer won't attract as many flies...all I know is when I go out after a shower the flies love me just as much as when I'm stinky!) and she was running around like we were going to do something to her.  We were all worried that she was going to hurt herself but now I'm crossing my fingers the little bit of exercise (30 seconds maybe? lol) will jump start her!


----------



## sevlep1 (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 17, 2013)

PLEASE tell me this means soon!  We of course have plans for tomorrow so she'll either keep me up all night or wait for me to leave...lol  AND my husband is working a night shift (after being off for a week...doe code! lol)  

For some reason the straight on, best, picture that I got isn't loading and saying it's not a jpg.  It is a jpg, I've tried to figure out what's going on but I can't get it fixed so the best I can do is a side view...







She's talking a lot and is eating so I don't know what to think.  My daughter said she keeps squatting (well, about 3 times in the last 20 minutes) like she's going to urinate but isn't doing anything...


----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 17, 2013)

I had to delete the better picture and upload it again but I think it's working now!


----------



## sevlep1 (Aug 17, 2013)

SHE'S HAVING A BABY!!!!! CONGRATS !!! Post pics soon!


----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 17, 2013)

Just in case anyone is up waiting on their doe(s) to kid too I thought I'd drop by with an update...nothing yet but I'm 99.9% sure she's in early labor going into an active stage.  I told my daughter I don't expect anything to really happen for another hour or so (12:30 our time) but I seriously have no idea what I'm talking about and I thought she would have kidded 2 weeks ago...

Her udder had gotten large today but it's doubled in about the last hour.  She keeps making little noises and some up and down.  She spends a lot more time down, that's for sure.  The mucus string is so long now it's only a couple of inches from the ground.  I don't ever remember anyone saying 'once labor starts it usually lasts X amount of hours' so I have no idea how long this might be.  (and there's probably no X amount of hours and it's just like humans when we have babies and can vary...lol)  I had to leave my teenage girls out there with her (14 and 16) because they were driving me CRAZY with updates on EVER SINGLE noise, movement she makes, did I mention I was sitting right next to them?! lol


----------



## chicken pickin (Aug 18, 2013)

Yay cant wait for some updates and some pics. I hope it goes smooth and you have kids soon


----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 18, 2013)

They are here!  She had triplets but the first one (a girl) was still born and my husband said the other 2 are a boy and girl.  (The previous owners said the same thing happened her FF, we thought that maybe she didn't know what to do and didn't get the baby cleaned up in time the first time.  Now I'm starting to wonder if it 'means' something).  We were with her from 8:30 until 5 this morning and she kidded sometime between 5 and 8...We knew something wasn't right when we went to bed but we didn't really have anyone to call at 5 am on a Sunday.  Around 2:30 she started showing signs of really starting to go into labor but on a scale of 1-10 she never seemed to go above a 4 as far as pain.  She was doing a lot of sleeping and was actually pretty calm.  We noticed what I think were hoofs but it looked like the bag I've seen in videos was behind them, so she would dilate a little, about the size of a golf ball with a big tennis ball bulge behind it with a little body part showing behind a thin bag but no fluid.  She kept having strings of the same mucus come out, at least 7 or 8 times.  It would get long enough to almost touch the ground, break off and start again. We honestly went to bed expected the worst.  I couldn't feel any movement but I was trying to leave her alone.  She wouldn't dilate enough for us to feel like we could step in and help.

We were surprised this morning when we went out to 2 babies standing and talking.  One was pretty wobbly on his feet. The little girl was obviously older and was doing pretty good.  They've both nursed.  The stillborn was over in a corner and you could tell she hadn't even tried to clean it.  She looked the same size as the other 2 and didn't show any outward signs of deformity.  We are wondering if maybe her bag ruptured while still inside?  

I have a couple of pictures.  I can't wait until I can get better pictures, I figured everyone had been through enough and they needed some quiet time.  Well, as much quiet time as they can get w/both of our mini-heifer and all of the kids, chickens and dogs sitting there watching them in the pen...lol


Boy, I think...lol





That would mean this is a girl...











Ok, this is a silly question...what are the dangly things under their ears/on their necks/throat?  The momma has one under each ear, one larger than the other.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2013)

The dangly things are wattles.
Congrats!   
Kids can be wobbly... they have been crammed in there for awhile...please *do not* rush them to the vet for a Selenium injection! 
Sorry about the stillborn. It can happen. Was the that one larger than the others?

Giving momma some extra nutrition... goat drench will help boost her and you can give 2 cc's to  the kids also.


----------



## sevlep1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry about your stillborn. They are beautiful ! Congrats!! .. thanks for the details I will watch Aubrey and see if anything similar occurs.


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 18, 2013)

Awe so precious  congratulations


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 18, 2013)

I love wattles!  Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats.
You can't dwell on the still born.  Those things happen if you raise livestock.


----------



## meme (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats! They are gorgeous.  Sorry you lost one.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations!  They're beautiful, and it must be such a relief to be done with waiting!  :  

We had the same thing happen back in March.  We purchased three Nigerian Dwarfs in December, and were told one of them was pregnant.  There was no idea on the breeding date, because the buck was always in with the girls.  Our doe, Holly, bagged out large almost a month before.  She had the mucus, the pawing, the soft talking to her tummy, and several of the other common signs.  I was going crazy checking on her all day long - my husband was the patient one, shrugging his shoulders and saying, "It will happen when it happens."

Lol - of course it happened the very first night my husband and I had to be away from home.  Fortunately, my sister was goat sitting for us, and she was an excellent goat nurse.  We were blessed with two beautiful doelings.  I got there a few hours after the fact, but I found I was sorry I'd missed it - mess and all.  Below are pics of them the day they were born and just a few weeks ago.  Enjoy the babies - they grow up fast! (they're still cute, though)


----------

